# Great service from Vape King



## stevie g (8/3/17)

A big thank you to @Gizmo and Vape King West Rand for swapping out a faulty battery for me and handling it like a champion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slash_DJ (8/3/17)

These guys are really a pleasure to deal with and very helpful.


----------

